# Want to get into muay thai, help...



## wanttofight (May 16, 2006)

Hey guys. Im new here. Im looking to get into muay thai. I heard its very tough art. Ive practised it a bit with my brother. He trained while in europe for about a year. After we decided to spar and he destroyed me, I was amazed at how practical the art was and would like to get into it. My brother litterally prophecizes this art as something that very few people can actually do. In europe (he trainined mainly Holland with the VOS studios so I hear) and he would tell me some of the stories of him getting the ***** kicked out of him by guys.

Tonite we were suppose to go to a muay thai studio but for some reason he doesnt want me going alone because he thinks im going to get killed or something. Does that sound right? I mean in Canada, they probably practise safety much more then in a european country. What do you guys think?

Thanx...


----------



## JB* (May 17, 2006)

I think he's having your eyes out lol. Of course he destroyed you at sparring, he has experience, you have none. As for "My brother litterally prophecizes this art as something that very few people can actually do" thats not ture as well. Like you said, muay thai is very practical as the main emphasis is to do damage, there fore thats not a load of pointless **** to learn like a lot of other disciplines. You actually pick it up really quickly. As for getting killed....I've know people train all year round and have 1 fight max, even then its very rare that knees/elbows are allowed so its not as bad as it sounds. Just find a decent gym and get your self down, youll fall for Muay Thai straight away i promise you that! Your bro's probably just worried youll steal his lime light. :asian: Hope i've helped...


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 17, 2006)

wanttofight,

I concur with JB*, your brother is pulling your leg.  Muay thai is an amazing art because it is so practical and straight forward in it's approach.  I think for those very reasons it can be learned by the vast magority of students.  It's techniques and simple but effective.  What is hard is to have the discipline to train the art and become competitive.  It is a very intense style and requires great cardivascular endurance as well as fighting spirit, but if you set your mind to it I am sure you could do well!

In terms of "risk", all competitve sports in Canada and the US are tightly controlled to minimize the risk to the competitors.  Unless you are planning to fight in underground tournaments then you will be in no greater danger than if you were boxing or kick-boxing in a full-contact tournament.

Good Luck on your Journey!

Rob


----------



## wanttofight (May 17, 2006)

Nono, nothing drastic like fighting underground. None of that. Im going to be honest with you guys, I am doing it as a form of self defence but I heard the workout is killer so why not work out and lose a good 15-20 pounds while Im at it? Im 180 right now but I feel I have a lot of fat on me. I slimmed down to 180 coming from about 215 in these last few months. I just wanna lose the last 15-20 pounds and get really into shape. Im about 5 11 and I hear 180 is about the right weight but I have a good percentage of body fat I beleive.

I heard that in most boxing clubs, they dont incorporate weight lifting into their regimens. Now im not a heavy weight lifter, im more into doing body weight excersises but i use them now and them to keep some definition there. Are the excersises mainly based on body weight?

Anyways back onto what I wanted to ask. Ive been in a few street fights before, im only 16. But they were just little scraps and were broken up before it got bad. But sometimes I get insecure about that type of stuff because now ALOT of people are streetfighting and gaining tons of experience, and when my time comes, Id like to be a little more prepared. Is muay thai a good martial art to keep me safer on the street? I dont have plans to knock the **** out of people im just saying, if someone where to bug me, (im usually not one to start ****, im too much of a peaceful guiy to do that) id like to know I could handle myself a bit better then now. Would muay thai give that to me?

Just a heads up guys I said it before im not an avid streetfighter or want to join muay thai because of it but everyone wants a sense of confidence SHOULD anything ever happen.

I took karate for a few years but that was just stupid in my opinion lol sorry to offend any karate guys here luckily we have seperate forums


----------



## MuayThaiGuy (May 18, 2006)

Wow you sound exactly like me at your age. I wasn't the biggest guy in high school (kind of a late bloomer) but from training really hard at different kinds of martial arts I'm now 21, 6' and 180lbs with 6% body fat. People don't mess with me anymore but if they do I know _exactly _what to do to make them back off, on my terms . Muay Thai is PERFECT for you. It will shred that body fat in no time and even build some muscle. Your self confidence will sky rocket and people will notice that too. Usually Muay Thai workouts are the hardest of all martial arts so be prepared. You can accomplish everything you stated in your earlier message and it won't be easy but with Muay Thai you will get the results you want pretty quickly. The first few workouts will be the worst, our kicks aren't easy to master and they feel really weird at first but when you do master them they will end any fight you may get into. Just stick with it!!!
As for getting your butt kicked on the first day.... if anyone tries to pick on you or haze you then leave immediately. You don't want to train at that kind of gym. At our gym we don't even spar until you been there at least a month. You don't learn anything from sparring until you know the basics. 
I think Muay Thai is the best for you because you don't know much of anything else. I started with Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and I was hell-on-wheels on ground but my stand up wasn't good AT ALL. I could handle myself if the fight went to the ground (where 80% of streetfights end up as you might have noticed) but until then I was pretty useless. But if you get good at Muay Thai you could end the fight before it goes to the ground . Now I'm not saying go out beat people up or anything but if you have no choice but to fight then end it as quickly as possible.  It's a very effective martial art.

Well sorry for the book, I hope that helps.


----------



## wanttofight (May 18, 2006)

ThaiGuy, thanx for your response brother. Tonite is my first night at a real muay thai studio. Im excited but also nervous Ohhh..hehe as for kicks. Im not worried AT ALL. My brother tought me most of the basic kicks, knee raises, blocks, and some combinations but what I know isnt very useful as I wouldnt know when to use it. But anyways yeah, the kicks wont be a problem. My brother is 6' 2 and reaching his head height is quite is easy for me which looks really weird but Ive always been amazing on my feet since I was a young boy mimicking Bruce Lee. Punching I think will be more of a problem as I have no rhythm. But anyways, thanx for not flamming me lol I find that as soon as the word "street" comes in, people jump to conclusions thinking they wanna learn a martial art cause they think it will help them beat anyone on the street.

Im not like that

Wish me luck for tonite. Ill post back and tell you guys how it went.


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 18, 2006)

Good Luck Man!

Rob


----------



## wee_blondie (May 18, 2006)

Hi there, welcome to MT!

Well, in my humble opinion - Muay Thai is brilliant.  It is interesting, challenging and the theory isn't fluffed up the way some of the arts are.  Very practical and after a good session, you'll feel uplifted and invigorated!

Just a quick guidence note though.  Do not get involved with streetfights.  I know sometimes its hard to avoid them, but even if they pick on you and put you down; walk away - it might save you one day.  As with all martial arts, you don't ever want to use them.  I'm 5'3" petite girl but practicing muay thai helps with confidence to know that if ever I got in trouble, I could get out.  I would hate to have to use it in the street and would always avoid it if possible.

Hope you enjoy your training!  Actually - on another note, I trained with Acharn Mike Miles in Calgary, if you're in the area it might be worth looking him up for training?


----------



## wanttofight (May 19, 2006)

Well, its the morning after and Im aching like crazy. My god, Ive never been worked so hard in my entire life. We did so many burnouts. BRING ON THE SWEAT. I had the time of my life last night. Me and my brother went there together. Turns out, im more in shape then him. He could barely keep up with the warmup, nevermind the conditioning part. And the pad work, HOLY ****! What a blast, It was my first day so I didnt learn everything, just basic stance, how to move left right, back and fourth, basic punch, jab cross, and the straight forward muay thai kick. Im hooked.

The instructor said my kicks were extremely powerful for a beginer. My brother was falling over when I really gave him some power. Hes about 220, 6'2. Maybe hes just weak Alot of enphasis on the hips!

But I have a few questions, there were about 10 beginers there. I we were taken aside and given a workout on our own. We kept up with real class for example when they did pad work, we did, when they did conditioning, so did we etc... no mercy when it came to working out 

But anyways first problem. IM A TERRIBLE SKIPPER. lol There was this girl infront of me, she was around my age and we kept bumping ropes She was getting so pissed, poor girl lol. I was laughing the whole time. But yeah, Im having some trouble keeping a rhythm when it comes to skipping. How do you guys suggest I get better at it?

IM HOOKED.


----------



## wanttofight (May 19, 2006)

BTW Blondie, im in Toronto so I cant exactly go to Calgary to train. But thanx for the reference anyways


----------



## muaythaiart.com (Jun 27, 2006)

I think train in Thailand is the best. Many gym selected.


----------



## doc@muaythaifairtex.com (Jun 27, 2006)

Sa-wut dee krup Khun WANTtoFight ---- Sa-baai-dee-mai??

I agree with the Thailand IDEA, if you can come to Thailand, they are the
creators of the Sport and are the Best in the world to train with and to spar with.

I just Created some EASY Downloads to show some awesome INFO
about our Fairtex MEGA Muay Thai Resort and Training Programs.

PLEASE check them out, take a little time to download them and let
me know what you think??

Koop kun krup, Thanks. 

Check out NEW Pictures & Info!! 
** Easy Downloads!!

Get PAID $$$$ to Train in Thailand!! Fairtex AGENTS wanted!!
** www.muaythaifairtex.com/download/doc/agent.zip 

Awesome Pictures of the biggest MEGA Muay Thai Resort!!
** www.muaythaifairtex.com/download/doc/mega.zip

Great TECHNIQUES/ Pictures of Fairtex Muay Thai!!
** www.muaythaifairtex.com/download/doc/tech.zip

Check out what People are SAYING about Fairtex Pattaya!!
** www.muaythaifairtex.com/download/doc/test.zip



Sa-wut dee krup, Phra-JAO-phra-uay-porn, God bless you, "Doc"

Khun Daniel C. Docto  doc@muaythaifairtex.com 
Fairtex Muay Thai Division World Marketing Manager 
www.fairtexpattaya.com & www.muaythaifairtex.com


----------

